# P225 DA Trigger Pull



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

My sig has a 10.2lb DA pull. Who makes the best replacement springs to lighten this? Also, slide spring seems awfully heavy to me. Anyone else have any problems after lightning theirs some?


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Wolff makes a 19lb hammer spring (aka main spring) that is what allot of people are using


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

B Brazier said:


> Wolff makes a 19lb hammer spring (aka main spring) that is what allot of people are using


Wolff is where most get their springs from. They have great stuff.


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

I installed a 19lb hammer spring. Waiting to get the pull measured, but it sure feels better.


----------

